# Modif mémoire vidéo dédiée



## photo4photos (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je possède un macbook pro 13 pouces de 2010 avec 256mo de mémoire intégrée avec sa 320m... Je sais que cette partie graphique prend sur la ram... Vu qu'à l'origine il y a 4 giga de ram je comprends qu'on en prenne 256... Mais si on en a 8, peut on en prendre 512...? En modifiant le programme de gestion mémoire vidéo ou autre...? Merci


----------



## edd72 (23 Décembre 2010)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/specs-13inch.html

"La mémoire disponible sous Mac OS X peut varier en fonction des besoins  graphiques. Utilisation minimale de 256 Mo de mémoire graphique."


----------



## photo4photos (25 Décembre 2010)

Oui mais peut on avoir 512mo en natif...?


----------

